# Bayerischer Wald - Cross



## Foral (11. November 2007)

Hat hier schon jemand mit einer Durchquerung des Bayerischen Waldes  Erfahrung, insbesonders ob die Wanderwege wie der Goldene Steig oder Pandurensteig auch (längere Zeit) mit dem MTB befahrbar sind? Oder sind das nur sehr verwurzelte Wanderwege, bei denen das Fahren zur Tortur wird?
Der Goldene Steig mit 660km Länge würde mich brennend interessieren. 
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## heliuscc (13. November 2007)

Hallo Foral,

ich hab in der Gegend  schon so einiges gefahren und kann dir vielleicht etwas helfen.

Den Pandurensteig kann ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Ist eine schöne Tour, die fahrtechnisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist. Die Strecke ist komplett fahrbar und ist mit gemütlicher Fahrweise in drei Tagen machbar. 

Der neue Goldsteig (den meinst du wohl) kann ich nur streckenweise empfehlen.
Der Beginn, der sogenannte Burgenweg von Marktredwitz bis Waldmünchen, ist landschaftlich wie der Pandurensteig eine tolle Strecke und auch voll fahrbar.
Ich war da schon öfters unterwegs und es war immer wieder toll. 

Der Rest des nördlichen Weges über den Kaitersberg, den Hauptkamm mit großen Arber, Falkenstein, Rachel und Lusen wirst du auf der ausgeschilderten Strecke nur schwer fahren können. Da sind einige längere unfahrbare Stellen dabei. Außerdem fährst du ab Bayerisch Eisenstein bis Mauth im Nationalpark, wo das Biken nur auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen erlaubt ist. 

Der südliche Weg sollte im Großen und Ganzen machbar sein, bin ich aber im Stück noch nicht gefahren. Beim Aufstieg auf die Vorwaldberge können je nach Kondition und Fahrtechnik Schiebepassagen dabei sein, die aber nicht zu lang sind.

Falls noch Fragen sind, meld dich einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foral (13. November 2007)

Hi Heliuscc,

merci für deine prompte Antwort. Klar meinte ich den Goldsteig  
Habe schon sowas in der Art befürchtet, daß dort längere Stücke nicht zu Fahren sind. Wäre auch zu schön (und einfach) gewesen.
Ich werde wohl eine andere Route zusammenstellen müssen, ist ja noch ne Weile hin bis nächstes Jahr...
Wenn ich konkreteres weiß, dann weiß ich ja jetz wen ich fragen kann ;-)


----------



## GPS-Herbie (20. November 2007)

Sind im November noch einen Abschnitt zwischen Wiesenfelden und Denkzell  im südlichen Teil des Goldsteiges gefahren. Die Routenführung war sogar für uns eingefleischten Locals eine positive Überraschung. Überwiegend flowige Trails, gute Beschilderung und nur wenig Forstautobahnen. 
Die Abschnitte über das Kreuzhaus, St. Englmar, Grandsberg und Kalteck bis zum Landshuter Haus (Geiskopf-Bikepark) haben wir nicht mehr ausprobieren können, da im Bayerischen Wald ab etwa 500m eine geschlossene Schneedecke liegt. 
Wenn's wieder geht werd' ich's posten.

Der Goldsteig wäre mit seinen 660 km vielleicht sogar einen eigenen Thread wert.


----------



## bergsocke (21. November 2007)

GPS-Herbie schrieb:


> Die Abschnitte über das Kreuzhaus, St. Englmar, Grandsberg und Kalteck bis zum Landshuter Haus (Geiskopf-Bikepark) haben wir nicht mehr ausprobieren können, da im Bayerischen Wald ab etwa 500m eine geschlossene Schneedecke liegt.
> Wenn's wieder geht werd' ich's posten.



diese Abschnitte sind sehr gut fahrbar, hauptsächlich Waldwege, breitere Wanderwege und auch Forstwege, kaum Asphalt. Ab Landshuter Haus gehts dann weiter zum Ruselabsatz und dann runter nach Lalling. Ab Lalling gibts absolut keine schwierigkeiten mehr. wie der Streckenverlauf dann ist, weiß ich aber nicht.
Der nördliche Teil, sprich über den Hauptkamm der Bayerwaldberge sind sehr schwierig zu fahren, längere Schiebepassagen sind da absolut drin.
Bin letzes Jahr im Herbst schon auf einigen Abschnitten zufällig zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Es ist mit Sicherheit durchgehend machbar, aber schwierig.
Der Pandurensteig ist vom mir weg bis Passau durchgehend befahrbar und Landschaftlich, vor allem im Ilztal sehr reizvoll. 2 Kumpels von mir sind die Strecke heuer im September gefahren. Die Strecke vom Ausgangspunkt bis Viechtach kenn ich  nicht, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, auf größere Probleme zu treffen. Orientierung manchmal etwas schwierig.


----------



## soeckel (20. Januar 2008)

Servus,

ich grab den Thread mal aus weil ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele von Waldmünchen zum Dreisessel zu radln.
Folgen wollte ich ja eigentlich dem Goldsteig bzw. dem E6. Dass das dann fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll werden kann ist mir schon klar und eben auch beabsichtigt. Die Abschnitte um den Arber und Falkenstein sind mir auch bekannt und unwegiger wie dort wird der Rest wohl auch nicht.

Problem is natürlich nur, wie kommt man durch den Nationalpark bzw, wie drum herum. Leider kenn ich mich östlich vom Falkenstein nicht aus, will aber auch nicht auf den langweiligen Radautobahnen rumrollen.

Also, gibt es da vernünftige Alternativrouten?
Zwiesel - Grafenau auf Gläsernem Steig und dann wieder zum E6?
Oder ist die dichte der Radlverbotsschilder im Sumave Nationalpark weniger hoch und ein Abstecher auf die Tschechische Seite sinnvoll?

Danke schonmal für alle Hinweise und Vorschläge


----------



## GPS-Herbie (21. Januar 2008)

soeckel schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Also, gibt es da vernünftige Alternativrouten?
> Zwiesel - Grafenau auf Gläsernem Steig und dann wieder zum E6?
> ...



Ich war mal auf der tschechischen Seite unterwegs von Haidmühle nach Eisenstein. Das waren überwiegend unspektkuläre Forststraßen. Im tschechischen Staatsforst abseits der beschilderten Wege zu fahren würde ich, ähnlich wie im Nationalpark auf der bayerischen Seite bleiben lassen. 

Vom Arber oder Falkenstein könnte der Böhmerweg Richtung Deggendorf eine sinnvolle Variante darstellen, der man bis Bischhofsmais folgen kann, wo man dem E8 folgend über Geiskopf Richtung Gotteszell und Achslach auf den Hirschenstein zieht. Von dort dem Goldsteig folgend wieder Richtung Regensburg.  

Wie oben bereits erwähnt hat der Goldsteig auch im vorderen bayerischen Wald reizvolle Abschnitte. Wenn es das Wetter wieder zulässt (zur Zeit geht's wirklich nur auf'm Teer) folgen weitere Abschnittsberichte.

Viel Spaß noch beim planen.

mfg

Herbie


----------



## soeckel (21. Januar 2008)

hmm...
dann scheidet der Weg über Tschechien schonmal aus.

Hier hab ich so eine Übersicht gefunden und mir gedacht dass ja evtl der Gläserne Steig gerade noch an der Grenze zum Kerngebiet des Nationalparks liegen könnte. Hab aber im Moment leider nur Karten vom Norden des Bayrischen Waldes da.


----------



## heliuscc (22. Januar 2008)

> Zitat von soeckel
> 
> Hier hab ich so eine Übersicht gefunden und mir gedacht dass ja evtl der Gläserne Steig gerade noch an der Grenze zum Kerngebiet des Nationalparks liegen könnte. Hab aber im Moment leider nur Karten vom Norden des Bayrischen Waldes da.




Das ist richtig, der Gläserne Steig schlängelt sich wirklich scharf an der Nationalparksgrenze entlang. Er geht nur ein kleines Stück, etwa 3 km lang, zwischen Spiegelhütte und Buchenau durch diesen. Sollte eigentlich kein großes Problem sein.
Ich bin die Strecke schon mal die andere Richtung von Grafenau bis Rabenstein (bei Zwiesel) gefahren. Das waren so etwa 50 km und 1000 hm.



> Zitat von GPS-Herbie
> 
> Vom Arber oder Falkenstein könnte der Böhmerweg Richtung Deggendorf eine sinnvolle Variante darstellen, der man bis Bischhofsmais folgen kann, wo man dem E8 folgend über Geiskopf Richtung Gotteszell und Achslach auf den Hirschenstein zieht. Von dort dem Goldsteig folgend wieder Richtung Regensburg.



Auf dem Böhmweg trifft man in Weißenstein auch auf den Pandurensteig, dem mann dann in beide Richtungen, nach Viechtach oder nach Grafenau folgen kann


----------



## heliuscc (22. Januar 2008)

> Zitat von *bergsocke*
> 
> Der Pandurensteig ist vom mir weg bis Passau durchgehend befahrbar und Landschaftlich, vor allem im Ilztal sehr reizvoll. 2 Kumpels von mir sind die Strecke heuer im September gefahren. Die Strecke vom Ausgangspunkt bis Viechtach kenn ich nicht, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, auf größere Probleme zu treffen. Orientierung manchmal etwas schwierig.



Der Pandurensteig von Waldmünchen bis Viechtach ist auch ohne Probleme fahrbar. Er führt lange am sog. Pfahl entlang. Ich bin die gesamte Strecke von Waldmünchen bis Passau schon mal mit meiner Frau gefahren. Hat viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## bergsocke (22. Januar 2008)

soeckel schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich grab den Thread mal aus weil ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele von Waldmünchen zum Dreisessel zu radln.
> Folgen wollte ich ja eigentlich dem Goldsteig bzw. dem E6. Dass das dann fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll werden kann ist mir schon klar und eben auch beabsichtigt. Die Abschnitte um den Arber und Falkenstein sind mir auch bekannt und unwegiger wie dort wird der Rest wohl auch nicht.



Da du ja im Nationalparkgebiet keine Trails fahren kannst, würde ich von Bayerisch Eisenstein aus auf dem Flusswanderweg, oder Böhmweg über Zwiesel nach Regen fahren, dort triffst du auf den Pandurensteig der bis Passau geht. Du kannst den Steig auch etwa bei Grafenau verlassen und nach  Finsterau biken, hier bist du aus dem Nationalpark raus und kannst wieder biken wo du willst. Oder du folgst dem Pandurensteig bis Passau und auf dem Goldsteig könntest du wieder zurück fahren. Das wäre auf alle Fälle eine Alternative, und du hättest auch einen höheren Anteil an schönen Trails dabei.
Hier noch ein Link zum Pandurensteig:
http://www.ostbayern-downloads.de/pdf/pandurensteig.pdf

gruss bergsocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karen (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

bei uns kann man den *Bayerwald Cross* mitfahren!
Beeindruckend unterschiedliche Landschaftserlebnisse und fahrtechnische Highlights sind garantiert und machen den Bayerwald Cross zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis. Jeder Tag verspricht ein anderes Highlight.
Auf historischen Säumerpfaden fahren wir grenzüberschreitend über 8 Tausender im Bayerwald und Böhmerwald: Großer Arber, Großer Falkenstein, Polednik, Geißkopf, Rauher Kulm, Hirschenstein, Knogl und Pröller.
In 4 Etappen führt die Tour mit maximalem Singletrail-Anteil, grenzüberschreitend über die höchsten Gebirgszüge im Bayerischen Wald und Böhmerwald - eine anspruchsvolle Alternative zur Alpentour ohne überfüllte Trails!
Termine 2010: 13. - 16. Mai, 3. - 6. Juni, 8. - 11. Juli, 2. - 5. September 

Infos unter: *www.bayerwald-bike.de*


----------



## gevalge (4. Mai 2013)

Servus,
ist in letzter Zeit jemand den Südlichen Goldsteig gefahren.
Wir haben vor, von Regensburg aus in Brennberg in den Goldsteig einzusteigen und in 4 Etappen nach Passau zu fahren.
Gibts da was, was wir auslassen oder umfahren sollten?
Gruß
Georg


----------



## SuperSamuel (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Ich würde gerne in der KW24 eine Bayerwald-Tour machen.
Wo und welchen Weg genau, weiß ich noch nicht.
Entweder den Goldsteig von Marktredwitz bis Furth im Wald.
(An- und Abreise mit dem Zug gut möglich, ich komme aus Parsberg)
Oder den Pandurensteig, von Waldmünchen bis Passau.
Geplant sind Übernachtungen in günstigen Pensionen.
Tagesetappen von 80 bis 100 km.

Vielleicht möchte mich jemand begleiten?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BayWa Biker (25. Mai 2013)

Servus Thomas,

den Pandurensteig von Waldmünchen nach Passau würde ich schon gerne mitfahren, aber leider habe ich in der KW24 Bereitschaftsdienst. Ich habe vom 30.05 bis 06.06 Urlaub, wenn du deine Reisepläne eine Woche früher schieben kannst, bin ich, ein wenig besseres Wetter vorausgesetzt, für jeden Spaß zu haben. 

Beste Grüße 
BayWa


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo Herr BayWa. 
Danke für dein Interesse.
Aber ich bin da an die KW24 gebunden, Urlaub seit vielen Monaten eingereicht.
Vielleicht findet sich auch spontan ein WE in den nächsten Wochen, bei schönem Wetter dann? ;-)
Gruß Thomas


----------



## SuperSamuel (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Bin letzte Woche den Pandurensteig, zum Teil gefahren.
Meist sehr abwechslungsreiche Strecke, bei Cham leider sehr eintönig dem Regental-Radweg entlang.
Leider wurde ich im Großen und Ganzen doch enttäuscht. Teils sehr schlechte, kaum nachvollziehbare, schlecht erkennbare und nicht einheitliche Beschilderung.
Ich fuhr von Waldmünchen bis Viechtach. Die Strecke verlief teilweise über Wiesen, auf denen das Gras fast einen Meter hoch war. Zecken usw.?!?
Ob ich den Rest auch noch fahren werde, steht in den Sternen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

